# sustituir un kia4558 de 9 pines por uno de 8



## angello (Feb 15, 2006)

tengo un problema con un integrado el kia 4558s de 9 pines, al consultar su datasheet note que el pin 1 y el 9 estan en comun, la pregunta es si se podra realizar un puente externo al de 8 pines para  sustituir el de 9 pines por el de 8 ya que es el unico que encuentro.
esta instalacion es en un amplificador de 250w


----------



## rolando diego carrizo (Feb 17, 2006)

hola disculpa mas datos no vendria mal para poder ayudarte... exactamente en que es lo que vas a utilizar el integrado el kia 4558s...para asi poder ayudarte


----------



## angello (Mar 1, 2006)

rolando diego carrizo dijo:
			
		

> hola disculpa mas datos no vendria mal para poder ayudarte... exactamente en que es lo que vas a utilizar el integrado el kia 4558s...para asi poder ayudarte



hola, quiero agradecerles por su interes, el integrado estaba montado en un amplificador de mi auto, efectivamente al localizar las data del otro integrado encontre una gran coincidencia, entre el kia4558 de 9 patas, y el m5218 de 8 patas, solo desplace el integrado y lo coloque a partir del segundo agujero de la placa, y se coloco un puente entre el pin 8 del nuevo integrado que ahora estaba colocado en el 9no agujero de la placa, y el agujero numero 1 de la placa. y esta funcionando perfectamente.

espero haberme explicado bien¡¡¡¡¡¡

gracias


----------

